
How to balance a chain of inverted pendulums - eusebio
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/a-pendulum-theorem
======
ColinWright
Done by a friend of mine! It's fascinating to watch this demonstration,
although I'm not sure they still do it - it's years since I've seen it.

I might see if I can find some video to share.

Edit: OK, here's another of my friends, Steve Mould, demonstrating it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnn21smGVrQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnn21smGVrQ)

